# What are your backgrounds?



## GundamQ (Apr 4, 2013)

I noticed that people who apply for MFA's have a diverse background. I'm a biology major working a regular desk job. 

What about you guys? Are you guys all in show business in one way or the other? Or doing something totally unrelated like me?

Edited for spelling


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm currently in my final semester of undergrad as a Film Studies major. Making the immediate jump to grad school next year!


----------



## GundamQ (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> I'm currently in my final semester of undergrad as a Film Studies major. Making the immediate jump to grad school next year!



Why do you feel the need to get an MFA if you already know the nuts and bolts of film making? Why not get work? 
Just curious.

I feel like I NEED an MFA so I could learn certain things and get connections. (because I come from an unrelated field)


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by GundamQ:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> I'm currently in my final semester of undergrad as a Film Studies major. Making the immediate jump to grad school next year!



Why do you feel the need to get an MFA if you already know the nuts and bolts of film making? Why not get work? 
Just curious.

I feel like I NEED and MFA so I could learn certain things and get connections. (because I come from an unrelated field) </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Because I'm a Film STUDIES major -- no production major where I'm currently studying (UC Berkeley). So basically, I have a basis now in film theory and need to learn more in terms of the production aspect.


----------



## GundamQ (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> 
> Because I'm a Film STUDIES major -- no production major where I'm currently studying (UC Berkeley). So basically, I have a basis now in film theory and need to learn more in terms of the production aspect.



Right!   I thought Film studies was the same thing as film production.


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by GundamQ:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> 
> Because I'm a Film STUDIES major -- no production major where I'm currently studying (UC Berkeley). So basically, I have a basis now in film theory and need to learn more in terms of the production aspect.



Right!   I thought Film studies was the same thing as film production. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I wish! Haha...right as I'm graduating, it seems like the school is finally starting to focus more on production. Looks like I'm not great with timing


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm did my undergrad in English after leaving Biomedical engineering. 

Have been working in the Indian film industry for the past 4 years, almost entirely shooting television commercials. Never found the right feature to get onto sadly. My only regret before attending film school.


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 12, 2013)

I graduated with a BA in Communication with a specialization in Media Production and a minor in Psychology. Don't let that specialization fool you though, I went to a school that had a subpar Communications department but I had to work with the little bit I could. I work as a Front Desk Supervisor at a Hotel. I have been doing hospitality for the past year in a half, it is nothing close to what I want to be doing so I understand the pain of your desk job. I am the hotel girl that wants to be a writer, similar to the waitress that wants to be a singer.


----------

